# stretching back legs



## calico30 (Jun 14, 2004)

I noticed recently that my 7 month male cat has been stretching his back legs alot. I notice it when he get ups from either sitting or laying that he does it quite frequently. My female does it but only when she has been sleeping for quite a while and therefore she will do a complete cat stretch. Is this normal or is it a sign of something. He uses his legs fine and does not drag them at any time but simply stretches them as he walking like a slow motion type of walk?

thanks


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it, unless he seems stiff or tender. Maybe he just likes to stretch a lot. Stretching (and yawning) is a 'calming signal' in animal body language, so maybe he's just trying to give you some of his chilled out attitude... :wink: 

Ems x


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

You know, that's funny. My female only does that back leg stretch when she wakes up after sleeping for a long time too. And she does it kind of laying on her side...all stretched out.

But my 1.5 year old male stretches his back legs all the time. He'll lay on the floor with his back legs stretched out flat. He does it while walking too. Maybe it's a boy thing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

both my boys and my girl stretch....thinking about it now, I think Mellie stretches more than the boys do. they enjoy it....can't hardly get up from relaxing without stretching....if I pick them up from a resting position, they want to stretch first!! :lol: :lol:


----------

